# Probléme paiement CB sur itunes



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Bonjour 

Donc voila en fait j'ai un petit probléme qui me stress pas mal car je ne sait pas trop ce qui se passe, je vous explique : 

Cet aprés-midi j'ai voulu comme a mon habitude depuis quelques semaines télécharger des albums et autres clips vidéos sur itunes donc jusqu'a la pas de soucis mais au moment de confirmer l'achat j'ai un message me disant qu'il y a un probléme avec un achat antérieur et qu'il faurait le régulariser donc je me connecte a mon compte itunes, je vais dans mon historique d'achat et la je vois ma commande d'hier donc du 09/02/09 avec un message en rouge juste en bas disant : 

"Votre carte de crédit n'as pas été agréee. Veuillez actualisez vos données de facturation pour que votre compte reste actif." 

Donc je poursuit je clique sur "Données de facturations" et la je vois écrit : 

"La facturation d'un achat antérieur a échoué. Votre carte bancaire a été refusée. Veuillez fournir des données de facturation valides et cliquez sur Terminé pour régler le solde impayés et continuez d'utiliser le Store." 

Donc je chek touts mes infos et je valide en laissant coché la petite case en bas qui dit :

 " Utilisez cette carte bancaire pour approuver le solde impayés de 19,95 EUROS. " 

et la je me retrouve sur la même page disant que ce mode de réglement a été refusée et que je doit utilisé des données valides GRRRR !!

ps : je précise que je n'es toujours pas recu par mail le recu de ma commande d'hier, mon probléme viendrait t'il de la ? Car il est vrai qu'habituellement je recois mes recu sous 48h par mail.

Donc si quelqu'un parmis vous a une soluce et/ou des pistes a exploré :d


----------



## twinworld (11 Février 2009)

la soluce, quand on a un problème avec un service Apple, c'est de contacter Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> la soluce, quand on a un problème avec un service Apple, c'est de contacter Apple.



heuu 

Je leurs es envoyé un mail ce matin, j'attend leurs réponses sinon tant pis je n'utiliserai plus itunes.


----------



## boddy (11 Février 2009)

Une idée, peut-être : la validité de ta CB ne serait-elle pas passée ?

Ca m'est arrivé une fois, il fallait juste changer la date qui était sur ma nouvelle CB.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

boddy a dit:


> Une idée, peut-être : la validité de ta CB ne serait-elle pas passée ?
> 
> Ca m'est arrivé une fois, il fallait juste changer la date qui était sur ma nouvelle CB.



nan j'y es pensé aussi mais nan, je ne sait plus trop quoi faire, je viens de joindre le service client pour les achats sur internet de ma banque, eux me disents que tout est ok de leurs cotés 

EDIT : Je viens de recontacter ma banque mais cette fois ci au service client de mon agence et j'ai bien eu confirmation que mon plafond pour les paiementq par internet avait été dépassé donc ba vala c la merde ...  Je ne sais pas comment ca va se passer du coté d'apple parce que les morceaux d'itunes je l'es ai mais sans les avoir payé a cause de ca, je risque quoi ?! :s


----------



## twinworld (11 Février 2009)

Apple va envoyer une facture à votre institution bancaire qui vous enverra une facture à son tour.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> Apple va envoyer une facture à votre institution bancaire qui vous enverra une facture à son tour.



Ok bon ba c'est cool alors ^^

En tout cas merci a vous : twinworld & boddy de m'avoir repondu


----------



## xixa (24 Février 2009)

j'ai exactement le même problème pour un achat de 0,79 sur app store. leur reponse est qu'ils ont des problèmes avec la facturation des produits à 0,79. ils me disent d'attendre une semaine que leur techniciens règlent le problème chez eux. or ca fait une semaine maintenant et je peux toujours pas acheter sur itunes et app store à cause de cela. à ma banque ils me disent qu'il n'y a pas de soucis plafond pas dépassé, compte dans le vert, etc... pourtant je ne peux toujours rien faire sur leur site. 

dois je les relancer ou attendre?


----------



## lilipool@hotmail.fr (8 Mars 2009)

avez vous du nouveau pour ce fameux souci? car j'ai le meme souci pour un paiement de 0,79 centimes, que meme orange ne save pas quoi me dire (le vendeur a pourtant un i phone aussi....) merci de vos reponse, je devien chevre :modo:......


----------



## twinworld (8 Mars 2009)

et vous avez écrit au support d'Apple ?


----------



## lilipool@hotmail.fr (8 Mars 2009)

oui hier, j'attend.... mais en attendai je voulai savoir si les precedente personne qui avait ce probléme on trouvé une solution et laquelle? (pour savoir si je peu me debrouiller par moi meme ou si c du ressort de apple)


----------



## S.R.E.E.N. (2 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Désolé de remonter ce vieux poste mais je croit avoir la solution, en tout cas pour moi.

Bon après avoir acheté Les Sims 3, iTunes m'indique que la transaction n'a pas pu être effectuée, pourtant je n'ai pas touché à mes réglages de facturation, mais en allant dans "Mode de faturation" ou un truc du genre au lieu de choisir Carte Visa (comme j'ai) j'ai choisi Carte Bleu, et la la à pu marché.

J'espere que cela pourra vous aider.


----------



## Lamar (26 Août 2009)

Merci pour l'idée, mais ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Mr Fon (27 Août 2009)

Je ne sais pas si ça pourra aider , mais il m'était arrivé la même chose, et sans avoir rien fait je peux acheter à nouveau...

je m'explique:

ma carte visa possède un plafond de dépenses qui fait que au delà d'une certaine somme éffectuée avec, je ne peux plus m'en servir même si mon compte est approvisionné. c'est apperement une sécurité, donc les dépenses sont plafonnées jusqu'à une certaine somme par semaine. 
j'ai donc attendu une petite semaine, sans toucher à ma carte et reesayé l'achat. ça a fonctionné.


----------



## Lamar (27 Août 2009)

Je confirme, j'ai eu le même problème il y a quelques mois en voulant acheter mon MBPro, la banque m'a alors appris l'existence de ce plafond. Il faut s'armer de patience, mais c'est pénible.


----------



## Ramses2 (5 Mars 2010)

Je ressort ce post, car j'ai le même problème pour une application à 0.79 &#8364; et une appli gratuite. Impossible de les télécharger

Auriez-vous le mail d'apple pour ce pb ?

Merci


----------



## twinworld (5 Mars 2010)

le mail d'apple est sur la page "support" d'itunes.


----------



## Ramses2 (9 Mars 2010)

Problème résolu.

A titre d'information, ma carte ayant changée de code et de date d'expiration, se retrouve verrouillée, tant que je n'ai pas effectué, soit un achat (chez un commerçant), soir sur un distributeur.

Une fois fait, tout redevient normal


----------



## abdouul (27 Décembre 2010)

a mon tour de ressortir ce poste ...

Voilà pas plus tard qu'il y a 10 minutes , j'ai rentré pour la 1ère fois sur mon compte itunes mon numéro de cb ( moi qui était adepte des cartes itunes qu'on retrouve en magasin ) . 

Mon numéro de cb rentré , je l'ai utilisé pour payer la carte musique jeune .

Une fois le règlement effectué , j'ai tout de suite modifier le mode de paiement à nouveau pour le passer en " aucun " , car je n'aime pas laisser ma cb associé à mon compte itunes . 


Le soucis est que j'ai reçu 3 sms de mon établissement bancaire .

- l'un me confirmant une dépense de 25 euros ( celui là je ne le conteste pas , car
  j'ai choisi un montant de 25 euros pour la carte musique jeune ) 

- 2 autre sms me confirmant chacun une dépense d' 1.98 euros . 


c'est assez bizarre cette histoire de prélèvement ... 

J'ai pu me renseigner sur d'autre forums : 

http://www.forum-iphone.fr/gros+probleme+itunes+et+scandaleux-s48233 

apparemment itunes facturerait les changement de coordonnées bancaires ... 

Quelqu'un aurait-il plus d'informations  à ce sujet ?


----------

